# 4x4 post bracket



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?
How big is the deck ?
Distance between posts ?
Pics ?


----------



## badfish986 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm in KY. The deck is 24 ft x 12 ft, but I'm only covering a 12 X 12 area. It's 6 ft between post centers.

Picture:
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_Cf4tJujsOyE/S8zQO6UjzQI/AAAAAAAAAeE/tP7XJgfL2B8/s800/2010-04-19%2017.49.54.jpg

And this is what I'm trying to do...
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_Cf4tJujsOyE/S8zRQgeBTdI/AAAAAAAAAeI/13JGW7Djbd8/s800/goal.png


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Draw up a plan and run it by your local Building Department.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

One way is to notch each 4x4 & bolt them together
I'm not sure how that will work with a railing
Do the existing posts go all the way down to concrete piers ?


----------



## dc loud (Apr 17, 2010)

Is this what you are thinking about? 

BC4Z

I have to assume these wouldn't be considered sound for a post to post connection. They are intended for a post to beam connection. I've used them for connecting scrap 4X4's as horizontal "runners" under a movable turkey pen with no problem. 
On the cheap you could you put in a half lap splice and reinforce with double bolts. I can't say if that would be structurally sound either though. I'm just a jury riggin' farmer that likes to save money and experiment. Of course it's no fun experimentin' with a metal roof flying through the air like a guillotine (especially when there's turkeys involved)...


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

If at all possible, I would install new posts, rather than try to splice the existing ones!
In my area, a building permit would be required for this job and splicing wouldn't be allowed by our code!
Considering the wind and snow loads that you contend with, you should be very careful to build safely!


----------

